# moss mix for background



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I am trying to make my own moss milkshake and amazon gave me a credit and I want to get some moss off of there.
I plan on just using a blended 50/50 mix of moss and sphagnum and people said that this works well. no beer, yogurt, buttermilk or anything just the mosses and water

This is gonna be for a GS background on a 10g vert









I want to brush it on in some places to fill it in a bit so I don't need much.
I don't really want to use any moss that grows in long strands I want ot to stay short. 
No moss that needs a dormancy period either cause in the viv the temps will be the same all year.


so here are a few of the mosses I have found but I'm wondering if they will work...
This one looks to be a deep rooted moss so idk if that changes anything








Amazon.com: Living Moss - Great For Bonsai, Terrariums: Patio, Lawn & Garden




























I'm pretty sure this frog moss might not work. I think it may need a dormant period.














then at petsmart they have this...pretty much the same as the frog moss above lol.









I've also seen some who say to use Java or Riccia moss and I'm sure I can probably get it locally

edit: there is also this moss that looks pretty cool but I think it is temperate and might need a dormant period








http://www.etsy.com/listing/86645550/mood-moss-for-terrariums-large-size-sale

I appreciate all the help


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Contact manuran here on the boards. He has lots of nice mosses he sells that do excellent in the vivarium.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

josh_r said:


> Contact manuran here on the boards. He has lots of nice mosses he sells that do excellent in the vivarium.


just sent him a PM



the moss on the background should hinder the frogs climbing ability should it?
I'm gonna be putting a pair of imitators in there.

Also if anyone knows of a good plant I could put up there on the right where the tillandsia is I'd appreciate it.
The till started to die so I moved it and idk what to put up there now.
I'm thinking of some type of dangling plant.
No vines or anything that might try to attach itself to the broms or other plants.
Might throw some pothos or philodendron up there if I can't find anything but I'm trying to stay away from your more common/generic plants that you would find at Lowe's or Home depot.
I have also thought about putting one of those small phalaenopsis orchids there that they sell at Lowe's if I can keep it at that small size tho....I'm pretty sure it might die if I keep it in that small planter in the viv but idk much about orchids. Or maybe it would be too bright up there and the light would burn the orchid.
Me and my ex went crazy with orchids once and even spent $100 at an orchid nursery only to have all of them die on us.
Peach State Orchids is an awesome place to check out for the GA locals btw.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

For slurry I'd definitely use live moss over the dried stuff. We stopped carrying all the Nature Zone branded dry moss last year since... Well... It sucks.


----------



## sebou203 (Nov 2, 2011)

the 3 last pictures are pillow moss.
i tried it, and its really slow growing... meaning they dont attach really well on the wood, ground or background. If you purchase 6"X6" now, you will still have 6"X6" in 1 year... And it always fall when frogs walk on it because they dont seem to roots a lots.

About riccia, its a really nice carpet moss! i love the effect with the bright green. But the only bad point is that they always need to be really humid! If they dry once, they will never come back to life.

The java moss is really polyvalent. it can be used almost everywhere. They need to stay humid for the first month (to fix the substrate), and after that, they can dry for short periods without problems 

For the feather moss and sheet moss, i heard they were good moss for terrarium, but never tried. this is why i already ordered both on EBAY


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

sebou203 said:


> the 3 last pictures are pillow moss.
> i tried it, and its really slow growing... meaning they dont attach really well on the wood, ground or background. If you purchase 6"X6" now, you will still have 6"X6" in 1 year... And it always fall when frogs walk on it because they dont seem to roots a lots.
> 
> About riccia, its a really nice carpet moss! i love the effect with the bright green. But the only bad point is that they always need to be really humid! If they dry once, they will never come back to life.
> ...



Java moss looks like it grow pretty long tho.
Will this stay shorter out of water or get just as long?
I'm looking for a short moss to put on the background.
I didn't find too much stuff on Ebay tho

I'm liking the look of this star moss....I wonder if this would work


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Blackjungles will stay low


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

NickJR said:


> Blackjungles will stay low


yeah but I have credits for Amazon....



A person on here mentioned kyoto spores and I think I'm going to do that.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

good luck you will have better luck / more growth with tropical mosses from sponsors or users on this board trust me..


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

NickJR said:


> good luck you will have better luck / more growth with tropical mosses from sponsors or users on this board trust me..


I would love to get some from them but I just need a 5"x5" piece and I can't find anyone who will sell me just that much lol
I don't like being wasteful so I just want to buy as much as I need.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Either way you decide to go, keep us posted. I'm curious to know which worked out the best. Goodluck, Alex.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

stkupprnces said:


> Either way you decide to go, keep us posted. I'm curious to know which worked out the best. Goodluck, Alex.


will do.
idk when I will do it tho lol
So subscribe and you will know when


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

I just used GRIMM's blended sphag, live moss, and water method.

It kinda looks like what you get after mowing your lawn (green, fiberous goop).

Ill post pics on here of before and after once it starts to really grow.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

InHoc1855 said:


> I just used GRIMM's blended sphag, live moss, and water method.
> 
> It kinda looks like what you get after mowing your lawn (green, fiberous goop).
> 
> Ill post pics on here of before and after once it starts to really grow.


what moss did you use?


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Java and Christmas moss (both were from an aquarium site).


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

InHoc1855 said:


> Java and Christmas moss (both were from an aquarium site).


yeah I have kinda been iffy about using those two cause of it being bushy and it grows a bit high..I would like a low growing effect.
Maybe it will do differently in a viv tho. I hope 

Keep me posted on it I am gonna wait a while before I do this.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

InHoc1855 said:


> Java and Christmas moss (both were from an aquarium site).


Do you have any pics of this growing in your viv?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

stkupprnces said:


> Do you have any pics of this growing in your viv?





InHoc1855 said:


> I just used GRIMM's blended sphag, live moss, and water method.
> 
> It kinda looks like what you get after mowing your lawn (green, fiberous goop).
> 
> Ill post pics on here of before and after once it starts to really grow.


hasn't started growing just yet...I'm anxious to see how it turns out too but it may take a while to established


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Ever notice how these types of moss posts typically have a dead end?


D. auratus "El Cope" 0.0.6, C. Cilliatus 2.6


----------

